# Cervantes Bridge



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots ofspecks, whitetrout,flounders and enormous black drum! I threw back at least 10 reds that were too small. Still havent got a camera yet. :bangheadThe drums were 7lbs and 13lbs. the flounders i kept were both just over3lbs. I threw back the specks(unsure if i was allowed to keep them this month) the largest was5lbs. I gave away the drum and kept the flounder which im eating now with coleslaw, hushpuppies, fries and shrimp. Thats why it took 12 minutes for me to post a 2 minute report. :hungry

:letsdrink cheers all!

ps. im going to bobsykes thursday hopefully ill see one of you all there


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report. Were you fishing under the Cerv. bridge? Hurry up and get a camera.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

nice job, you had a good day for sure ,Plus a Great Dinner, can't get any better than that!!:clap


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

:doh Forgot to say Feb Is the only Month you can't keep specks


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

darn! i had some nice ones too!:banghead


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

no i was on it. i dont have a boat. ill get one1 day


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What was your bait of choice?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

give us some info. were you actually on the bridge cause i thought you couldnt fish there. set rods or working artificals.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Is that the bridge over the polluted bayou?? or is it in a different part of town?


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Ur allowed to fish there but there are signs were boats come through certain parts but most of it is fishable. My baits are gotcha plugs, bucktails, live baitfish(anything under 4") dead shimp and squid.

U guys need to try it out. only thing is there are these enormous redfish and blackdrumthat cruise the top of the water in the morning and afternoon like around febuary. they are huge at least 20 pounds! butthey wont bite anything!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *850lover (1/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> U guys need to try it out. only thing is there are these enormous redfish and blackdrumthat cruise the top of the water in the morning and afternoon like around febuary. they are huge at least 20 pounds! butthey wont bite anything!




Reach in your pants and pull out a crab..jk..but seriously get a crab..


----------



## nockowt1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm thinking about fishing there today or tomorrow and need to know where this bridge is located. I also need to know what the parking is like there.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

no kidding where exactly on Cervantes is this ?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

By Jerry Drive-In and Dizzy Lizzys


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Is that 17th to cervantes, hang a right like you would be going down scenic hwy, right at Bayou texar ?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Got skunked there yesterday. Of course it was in the afternoon, didn't get on the water till around 12, but tried there, tried 3mb both sides gulf breeze at the wooden pier, and Pensacola side by the rock jetties, live shrimp and Gulp and not one bite. Bad day yesterday to land fish !


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report, thanks.


----------

